# Tank size for Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"



## cichlidfantasy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Acei can be kept in*​
50g, 55g, 75g, 90g13100.00%125g or larger00.00%other, let me explain00.00%


----------



## cichlidfantasy (Oct 7, 2007)

I've heard of people keeping these fish in 55 and 75 gallon tanks, but some say they should be kept in larger aquariums.

So, I'm confused.. do they need larger than 4ft tanks?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I keep mine in a 55g tank, also check the following out:

Cookie Cutter 55G

Also says that a 55g is suitable. Of course the larger the tank is always better, but a correctly stocked 55g will work.


----------



## cichlidfantasy (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually have a 50g but I assume it's only a couple of inches difference in height. Do you have no more than 12 fish as the cookie cutter suggests?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 14 fish in mine...13 + BN Pleco


----------



## cichlidfantasy (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, I have BN pleco too... sort of don't count him 

Could you tell me how many of the Acei you have in the 55?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I put in 6, started out with 2 but there was just too much aggression between the two of them. So sought some advice here, added 4 more and we've been some what peaceful since. But when I mean somewhat peaceful I mean as peaceful as African Cichlids get with each other


----------



## cichlidfantasy (Oct 7, 2007)

Well right now I have 4 jalo reef afra and 6 Yellow Labs, so with your advice, I'm now picking up at least 4 acei. Thanks!


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!

Lemme know what Acei you pick up...the yellow tail (which is a purplish body with tail fins) or the ng...something, which is black body with yellow fins.

I'm really enjoying mine, and as Kim told me they do better in groups to spread out the aggression.


----------

